# Fish Oil - Yes another Article :)



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

Fish Oil Article at 1fast400 

Probably one of the best I've read


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Nice!


Yup, I thought this was a great article.  It just more into detail than previous ones I've posted


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh Oh another article


Actually, this one is TERRIFIC!
Thanks Jodi


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

So Jodi how many grams of fish oil is recommended to take in a day. Keep in mind I am about 210lbs. By the way very helpful articles, thank you.


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

ok sorry jodi for that silly question , but is there a big difference between fish oil and cod liver oil ??  ..... also any suggestions for how to consume the fish oil without suffering it's sweet tase


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> So Jodi how many grams of fish oil is recommended to take in a day. Keep in mind I am about 210lbs. By the way very helpful articles, thank you.


If you get the standard 33% EPA/DHA, then 6 caps per day.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

assassin said:


> ok sorry jodi for that silly question , but is there a big difference between fish oil and cod liver oil ??  ..... also any suggestions for how to consume the fish oil without suffering it's sweet tase



The difference is that cod liver oil should only be used in the winter months or cold climates.  It contains alot of Vitamin D and if you live in a warmer climate, you typically don't suffer from vit d deficiency unless you are a hermit.  So for changing climates, in the winter go with cod liver oil if you want and the summer go with fish oil.


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> The difference is that cod liver oil should only be used in the winter months or cold climates.  It contains alot of Vitamin D and if you live in a warmer climate, you typically don't suffer from vit d deficiency unless you are a hermit.  So for changing climates, in the winter go with cod liver oil if you want and the summer go with fish oil.



thnx ,  i'll go with what available ... so how do you take it?? with a spoon or you put it on something??


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

I buy the capsules   I don't have the stomach for drinking fish oil.


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I buy the capsules   I don't have the stomach for drinking fish oil.



  i'll haVE to drink it...capsules are expensive here


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2006)

assassin said:


> i'll haVE to drink it...capsules are expensive here



I think fish oil tastes good...  and so does olive oil


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I think fish oil tastes good...  and so does olive oil


----------



## Valias (Oct 6, 2006)

Olive oil tastes great.


----------



## assassin (Oct 7, 2006)

Valias said:


> Olive oil tastes great.



just in cooking ... or if added to food , not raw.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

I like olive oil on my kidney beans. Num nums.

I just got some fish oils today.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2006)

thats just plain frickin nasty...olive oil tastes a lot better.
I do use about 10 fish oil caps a day when training for a contest, along with flax and olive. I also eat burger meat for the "bad" fats.


----------



## visionsect (Oct 9, 2006)

A suggestion for you all when taking fish oil: It doesn't bother me at all taking the capsules, but some people complain of the fish taste coming back up into their mouths. My doctor suggested feezing your fish oil caps. and this is supposed to keep the fish flavor down. Haven't tried it yet, but thought someone might want to.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Would be good if it did work. I actually just burped mine up like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Would be good if it did work. I actually just burped mine up like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Phred (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Would be good if it did work. I actually just burped mine up like 30 minutes ago.


Mine have some kind of citrus flavor so when I burb them up I taste citrus not fish.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Need to get me some of them.


----------



## Phred (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Need to get me some of them.



This is the stuff.  Scroll down to see the gel caps.  http://www.healthfromthesun.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?product=pfo


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank You.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2006)

so youre burping up fishy citrus?!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 9, 2006)

thats like...orange roughy!!! mmmbaahahahahahaahahahaaaahahahahahah heeeeeeheheeheheheheheheheee snicker heheehehehehehehehehh hoooooohahahahahahaahahahaahahaahahah...ahem.


----------



## Valias (Oct 10, 2006)

assassin said:


> just in cooking ... or if added to food , not raw.



I don't know about that, i can tell a good olive oil or a cheap and definitetly like just a small spoon to taste. It's not something you sit there and have a glass of, just a sample.


----------



## djk80 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey just read this didn't know anything about fish oil.

Thinking about getting some anything else I should know ? As well approx how much I should be taking per day? 

Thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would suggest 6-9 g a day.  Get a quality brand.  Personal choice is Carlson's.


----------



## djk80 (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you take all 6 at once or spread them out throughout the day? Take with meals? Take without? 6 everyday? 

Anything else I do not know


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I would suggest 6-9 g a day.  Get a quality brand.  Personal choice is Carlson's.



What affects the difference in quality?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

The fish oil during manufacturing can be damaged, it is a sensitive oil, plus the filtering of heavy metals out of the oils.

There is a thread on another forum discussing the differences and how noticeable they are between higher priced quality brands and the cheaper brands.  One of those things you get what you pay for.

Yeah I would split it up through out the day. 2-3g per dose.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Is the GNC brand okay?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 9, 2007)

Careful with Fish Oil - I recently found out that it was causing a massive spike in my liver enzymes.  Personally I'm switching over to flaxseed oil to try and avoid some of the impurities in a lot of the brands.


----------



## djk80 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeahh I got a gnc brand todayyy Called Omega Essentials

Flaxseed oil 400mg
Borage Oil 400mg
Fish Body oil 400mg
Natural Vit E - 7.4mg

Omega3
ALA 212 mg
EPA 72mg
DHA 48mg 

Omega6
LA 207mg
GLA 76mg

Omega9
OA 173mg

GNC brand any good ? Says to take 1-3 per day


----------



## Gordo (Oct 10, 2007)

djk80 said:


> Yeahh I got a gnc brand todayyy Called Omega Essentials
> 
> Flaxseed oil 400mg
> Borage Oil 400mg
> ...


Why would you get it and then ask if it's good?

a 3-6-9 does little to offset the imbalance that North American diets have in polyunsaturates with respect to omega-3:6 (we get too much omega-6 and not enough 3). The amount of DHA and EPA is too low (imo) in that brand.

more on balancing omega-3 and 6. omega-9 is non-essential


----------



## djk80 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I got it cause I wanted to try some fish oil but at GNC none of the name brands seemed familiar or anything

So I just asked the guy what was good he said that one  lol I know how to workout I just not the best with nutrition and supplements

I use to play professional hockey before I was out of shape......what we use to focus on was working out and technique....

Now that I have gained some wieght I am looking to lose and cut

Ill have to get something else thennn after this bottle


----------



## Gordo (Oct 12, 2007)

LOL! no that's cool. There are worse things to buy. My only beef with GNC is that they push whatever is on sale and tend to tell you what you want to hear about a product and not what it really is like.

Name brand familiarity is a good reason to purchase. I wouldn't knock that at all.

I just noticed your location (assuming Canada). Nutrition Plus on Pembina has good prices and quality supps. Sunrise Nutrition is good as well and can have decent prices.

RxOmega-3 Factors from Natural Factors is good
Jamieson Omega Protect isn't bad and usually a good price at Walmart.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

Gordo said:


> LOL! no that's cool. There are worse things to buy. My only beef with GNC is that they push whatever is on sale and tend to tell you what you want to hear about a product and not what it really is like.
> 
> Name brand familiarity is a good reason to purchase. I wouldn't knock that at all.
> 
> ...



Ditto. GNC are annoying. I refuse to shop there.


----------

